# Sentra B14 Ground Locations



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Okay,I've tried a search but the information I get is incomplete.
I just want to know where al the factory ground locations of a Nissan Sentra B14 are.I've only seen one (beside the battery)


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

in the search section,
keyword grounds, member name: me.

Seth


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

yea seth was ground obsessed for awhile there lol. there arent many he hasnt posted pics of..if any at all


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Thanks for the info guys!!I sanded down to the metal all ground points and hey it really improves starting up.


----------

